# thoughts on Saltillo to Gdl route



## profe (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been told that going to Guadalajara from Saltillo is easier now than in the past. Is this true? If so, does anyone have any of the particulars regarding the trip?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It was pretty easy in the past, but there is now more cuota and no need to go through town.


----------



## profe (Jul 28, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> It was pretty easy in the past, but there is now more cuota and no need to go through town.


Good to know. So does the new cuota run south of the city? I remember from years ago that the highway running south from Saltillo was public, not cuota. Has that changed? Thank you for your response!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My maps are out of date, but you could use Google Earth, or better yet, get a current copy of Guia Roji Gran Atlas, which is available online and can be mailed to you. Failing that, just follow the big green signs. It is hard to get lost in Mexico if you know where you are going TO, THROUGH, OR BEYOND. In other words, as you approach a city, you should be looking for signs toward the next logical city on your route. Then, as you approach that one, look toward the next one, etc. Just keep doing that until you hit your destination. Guadalajara is pretty hard to miss, but once there you will want to pre-plan your way to your local destination, as traffic is heavy and you won‘t have time to glance at maps. I suggest that you use Google earth to pre-drive the city routes and try to memorize the signs and landmarks.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> My maps are out of date, but you could use Google Earth, or better yet, get a current copy of Guia Roji Gran Atlas, which is available online and can be mailed to you. Failing that, just follow the big green signs. It is hard to get lost in Mexico if you know where you are going TO, THROUGH, OR BEYOND. In other words, as you approach a city, you should be looking for signs toward the next logical city on your route. Then, as you approach that one, look toward the next one, etc. Just keep doing that until you hit your destination. Guadalajara is pretty hard to miss, but once there you will want to pre-plan your way to your local destination, as traffic is heavy and you won‘t have time to glance at maps. I suggest that you use Google earth to pre-drive the city routes and try to memorize the signs and landmarks.
> Enjoy your trip.


I agree with RV. Just follow the signs. Maps are not needed when traveling via major cities. I recently drove from Guadalajara to the US and back. It was a new route for me. The only place I had trouble was getting around Torreón. In both directions we got lost. Everywhere else the signage was clear.


----------

